# pitbull thwarted



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

I must preface that I didn't handle this well but wanted to share it with you guys since I was very proud of how my pup handled himself. Anyways, our Ziggy was attacked or almost attacked by a over zealous bully pit during our jog this weekend. Fortunately , Z has been trained in the art of flirt pole agilities and was able to side jump the attack and counter the excited pit with some of his own mouth play and prevented the pit from advancing. 

I didn't bother to stop during the jog since it all happened so quick. And Ziggy wasn't harmed. I wanted to see if the owner were still outside on our return but opted for the alternate route but boy would I have let go of the leash if he was. 

Anyways, i was proud of Z defending himself and rewarded him with some on leash dog park action if he wanted it.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Ziggy! You showed that flirt pole agility isn't just all fun & games but teaches valuable skills!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You were lucky this time. It could have been a lot worse. What are you going to do about protecting your dog if it happens again?


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You were lucky this time. It could have been a lot worse. What are you going to do about protecting your dog if it happens again?


I can't do much considering I don't carry mace or weapons. I'd probably join the fight. 

What do you suggest for a bare handed handler?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> I can't do much considering I don't carry mace or weapons. I'd probably join the fight.
> 
> What do you suggest for a bare handed handler?


I don't make any suggestions for how people should protect themselves or their dogs, that is strictly up to the individual and what methods are appropriate for them. Not a day goes by without a headline about a dog being killed in a dog attack, joggers aren't immune from dog attacks either.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

I hear you, my initial instinct would be to stand between the two dogs but I'm sure Z would have had wanted to protect me as well. It would probably be a gruesome melee if the other dogs owners weren't there to assist in the break up.


----------



## Apexk9 (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know what I would do maybe try and stomp the dogs head in.

Also Maybe choke him to death but then I'm risking myself but whatever.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Apexk9 said:


> I don't know what I would do maybe try and stomp the dogs head in.
> 
> Also Maybe choke him to death but then I'm risking myself but whatever.


These attacks do frequently get redirected to the owners as they try to save their dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A can of hornet spray is an excellent deterrent,shoots a narrow stream from a distance.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Leerburg recommends grabbing both dogs hind legs like a wheel barrow and spinning them causing their legs to step away from each other. they say to stay away from their mouth and do not step in between them as their aggression could easily be redirected towards you. it make sense, i've been fortunate because i've had to break up my roommmates pits in the past and i could have easily had my face chewed up knowing what i know now.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> Leerburg recommends grabbing both dogs hind legs like a wheel barrow and spinning them causing their legs to step away from each other. they say to stay away from their mouth and do not step in between them as their aggression could easily be redirected towards you. it make sense, i've been fortunate because i've had to break up my roommmates pits in the past and i could have easily had my face chewed up knowing what i know now.


Would you spin your dog or the other? If the dog released, what would you do to stop it from attacking again? I think you could cause some major damage to your dog either way.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess I really need to get something. I carry nothing and have not ever had a problem to speak of, but what would I do if I did? No way that i could hold two big dogs apart or anything like that. I could try to kick or pick up a tree branch if it was near, but I suppose I ought to have a plan, just in case.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> ZiggytheSheprador said:
> 
> 
> > Leerburg recommends grabbing both dogs hind legs like a wheel barrow and spinning them causing their legs to step away from each other. they say to stay away from their mouth and do not step in between them as their aggression could easily be redirected towards you. it make sense, i've been fortunate because i've had to break up my roommmates pits in the past and i could have easily had my face chewed up knowing what i know now.
> ...


That would be a two man job. I didn't see any suggestions if there was only one person.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hm, I was sure I posted this last night ... somewhere??? 
Oh well trying again. 



lrodptl said:


> Different dynamic between 2 or among 3+.


Oh Rocky and I do the Pit Bull thing a lot lately?? We have our disagreements on how to handle different situations. Only two Pit encounters so far. In one encounter he was following me off leash closely this time, and we were charged from the dogs garage (Mastiff/Pit mix) he blew by his owner and I said stay to Rocky and took point! But instead, he stepped beside me and smiled at the charging dog and stopped him! The dog sat and smiled back?? Rocky was off leash and I did tell him to "Stay" ... but he made the right call, Daddy was going to escalate that situation.  


And the second time Rocky was off leash again and following me and I saw the Pitt first who looked lost and I was going towards him. The Pitt then saw Rocky and charged and Rocky saw him charging towards me and wanted a piece of him! So I turned my back on the Pit and had to block Rocky! I told Rocky to freaking "Stay" and he failed to do so! (He's much better on leash at following "Orders!" At any rate, the Pit must have felt we were both crazy and disappeared???

But hey that's us for more "rational" choices have a look here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> That would be a two man job. I didn't see any suggestions if there was only one person.


You are correct. 

The best defence is to prevent that from being necessary. "Usually" when dogs go after another "dog" that is all they see. If you get in front of your dog it causes them pause?? They are not looking for a "human" your dog goes behind you and you step in front of them.

And deal with the threat. See the thread I linked.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> The best defence is to prevent that from being necessary. "Usually" when dogs go after another "dog" that is all they see. If you get in front of your dog it causes them pause?? They are not looking for a "human" your dog goes behind you and you step in front of them.
> 
> And deal with the threat. See the thread I linked.


Standing in front of my dog to stop a Pit Bull resulted in my first Pit Bull attack.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Standing in front of my dog to stop a Pit Bull resulted in my first Pit Bull attack.


 Much like Dog Parks ... people's experience vary. 

I employ *"SCP"* (Standard Chip Policy) which states *"No Dog Gets near mine in a threating manner without going thru me first!" *

In my experience ... all a charging dog sees is your dog, the charging dog is not expecting to be confronted by a human?? If you block them, it gives the potential attacker an opportunity to pause and reconsider his "life choices" and perhaps "rethink his chosen course of action?? 

To wit ... the dog now has two opponents and not one?? And his planned route to target has been interrupted?? That dog no longer has the advantage of surprise and if he is engaged with me?? He is open to counter attack by my dog! 

First-hand experience on that one. In the one instance when I was deterring two charging dogs that came from a distance. (Non-Pits) this time, the first dog abandoned the attempt early on.

It apparently became clear to the first dog, that "this" was not going according to plan?? The remaining dog persisted. Rocky stood calmly behind me observing. I was shouting "NO" and "Go Home" and the first dog kept coming, he was within 5 feet of me when I slipped on the ice! I was expecting to be fully engaged in UDF (Ultimate Dog Fighting!) I heard a loud roar from behind me, and saw nothing but flashing teeth as Rocky stepped over me to interdict the remaining dog??? 

Rocky saw "Daddy" was down and stepped up on his own to "address" the situation! Only my grip on the leash still kept that dog from a visit to the vet offices! That dog then had yet another opportunity to "rethink his life choices" and with "extra time" made a better choice and just flat disappeared!

Countermeasures are employed to "prevent contact," if the dogs are fully engaged ... that's a different situation entirely.


----------

